# Appraisal



## AEFISHING55 (Jan 19, 2016)

Hi, Any idea what a gun like this would be worth? Its not in the best condition. Missing the trigger and ram rod.

Thanks!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I’ve watched enough pawn stars and auction kings to know working Condition means everything. I’m probably wrong, but I doubt it’s worth much at all.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

Here's a link if you want to do a little research. http://www.nramuseum.org/gun-info-research.aspx

Also the cody museum in Wyoming might help you identify it. If you don't find any info, I could see if my daughter recognizes the markings. She is collections curator for South Dakota, but she won't give any value. Giving values is against their policy.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

In mint condition....

https://www.collectorsfirearms.com/u-s-model-1816-flintlock-pistol-by-s-north-ah5633/

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## AEFISHING55 (Jan 19, 2016)

Thanks guys! It is in pretty rough condition so like ezbite said probably not worth much. I am going to have an auction house look at it to be sure.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I’m not expert on Flint Lock Martial pistols, but I can tell you prices on this type stuff are crazy. You can’t go by book or even condition if it looks half ways good. Remember people ain’t buying these to shoot.
Early US marked weapons are in demand. I have never had a US made model. French & British only, including percussion.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

No idea here, but keep us updated.


----------



## AEFISHING55 (Jan 19, 2016)

The auction house I checked with said its worth $300 - $500. Not retirement money but worth a little.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Which auction house did you take it to? In NE Ohio could try Milestone Auction they do a gun auction every few months that has 400-500 items they might be a really good source to have look at it.


----------



## AEFISHING55 (Jan 19, 2016)

Carsons in Cincinnati


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I have had a few antique guns that were missing things. Ram rods are always missing. If you are going to put gun in auction make ram rod and trigger. Trigger is a very simple part in flint locks. If it works it’s a plus but you will get more if gun looks complete. I have some old stuff right now missing parts. A little Allen side hammer that had a spike nail for cylinder pin when I got it. Made one from brass and won’t send it to auction until patina sets in. Same with a single shot derringer. It’s springs were shot. It’s now back in business after I spent an hour making them from old sewing machine parts. Many times I get this kind of stuff for a couple bucks and make a couple hundred on it.












I forgot to add that on Pawn Stars when they say they will pay the price if gun fires, that is stupid. You don’t fire expensive and rare antique guns. Any collector will tell you that. That show is a fraud.


----------



## AEFISHING55 (Jan 19, 2016)

I meant Cowans and not Carsons gave me the appraisal. Can't type


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

I looked them Up they would seem to know there stuff! WOW do they auction off some nice guns


----------

